# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Tradita e lashtë orthodhokse në Kosovë

## Albo

*Gallapi denbabaden kremtoi Shën Gjergjin dhe Shën Mitrin*

Për lashtësinë e banimit në këtë anë, dëshmojnë edhe disa festa, të cilat janë kremtuar denbabaden, e sidomos ajo e Shën Gjegjit që në këtë anë quhet Shnjergj dhe Shën Mitrit që popullit e shqipton Shmitër.. Këto festa në malësinë e Gallapit lidheshin njëra më tjetrën dhe kremtimi i tyre fillonte me 5 maj dhe vazhdonte deri më 8 maj. Qendër e manifestimit ishte fshati Tygjec i Dardanës me rrethinë, fshat ky që gjendet dikund në mes të fshatrave të Gallapit.

*Ritet e Motmoti në Gallap të Dardanës

Gallapi denbabaden kremtoi Shën Gjergjin dhe Shën Mitrin*

Gallapi është një krahinë shqiptare që shtrihet në brezin e sotëm kufitar të Kosovës me Serbinë dhe përfshinë komunën e Prishtinës dhe të Dardanës (ish Kamenicës). Shtrihet që nga Liqeni i Batllavës e deri në masivinë e Vrajës e të Bujanocit. I takon pjesës veriore dhe lindore të Kosovës. Kjo pjesë e Kosovës kryesisht ësht masiv malor, e pasur me drunj ahu Çarri dhe bungu. Lartësia mbidetare e kësaj pjese të Kosovës është mbi 1000 metra, andaj edhe klima është kontinentale me dimra të fortë dhe të gjatë. Pavarësisht nga koha e popullzimit të këtij masivi, supozohet se banohet mjaft gjatë dhe aty-këtu dëgjohet se banorët e kësaj ane i takojnë fisit Galabroi të Dardanëve. Për lashtësinë e banorëve të kësaj ane, sikur të hulumtohen, mund të mësohet shumë nga gjurmët e shumta arkeologjike, nëpër tërë këtë territor. Ka gjurmë të gjyteteve ( Gjyrishec), të ve, të varrezave të vjetra, të kalave e të emërvendeve. Për lashtësinë e banimit në këtë anë, dëshmojnë edhe disa festa, të cilat janë kremtuar denbabaden, e sidomos ajo e Shën Gjegjit që në këtë anë quhet Shnjergj dhe Shën Mitrit që popullit e shqipton Shmitër.. Këto festa në malësinë e Gallapit lidheshin njëra më tjetrën dhe kremtimi i tyre fillonte me 5 maj dhe vazhdonte deri më 8 maj. Qendër e manifestimit ishte fshati Tygjec i Dardanës me rrethinë, fshat ky që gjendet dikund në mes të fshatrave të Gallapit. Banorët e moshuar të Tygjecit, nuk e mbajnë mend prej kur ka filluar kremtimi i këtyre festive, por thonë se babë e babagjysh, për këto festa kanë dalë te Hani e te Kulla për të kremtuar. Këto festa janë kremtuar deri në vitet e fundit të shekullit XX, deri atëherë kur me masa administrative u pengua tubimi i popullatës, në tërë Kosovën.

*Nata e Shën Gjergjit-dita e Lerthave*

Ditën e 5 majit banorët meshkuj të moshës prej 20-50 vjeçare, por në mesin e tyre kishte edhe më të rinj dhe më të moshuar shkonin për të mbledhë Lertha (lat. Allium ursinum)), një lloj hudhre apo qepe e egër. Në Gallap kjo bime rritej në Zajçec përkatësisht te livadhi i Hanit të Sherifit. Ku vend ndodhet në mes të Zajçecit, Hajkobillës dhe vetë në veri-lindje të Grexhenikut. Në Livadhin e Hanit të Sherifit mblidheshin banorët e fshatrave duke filluar nga Keçekolla e deri te Desivojca e Velegllava. Ndokush hynte nëpër mal përrreth dhe mblidhte nga dy-tri bimë të Lerthit-hudhrës së egër, e shumica tjetër ose merrnin pjesë në lojra të ndryshme që zhvilloheshin këtu ose vështronin lojën. Nëpër livadh luanin kuajt, hidhej guri dhe çitej në shenj. Kjo lojë vazhdonte deri në orët e pasditës, e pastaj shpërndaheshin qytetarët, secili në drejtim të fshatrave të tyre. Në të shumtën e rasteve shpërndarja bëhej përnjëherë, dhe banorët rreshtoheshin në kolonë për një, dhe në ballë qëndronte përsoni më i lartë e më i pashëm. Ai mbante një duar një shkop të gjatë, në të cilin varte një shërvete lloj shamie e cila kryesisht ishte e ngjyrosur me ngjyrat kuq e zi. Shtiza-shkopi i gjatë dhe shërvetja simbolizonin flamurin kombëtar, i cili për shqiptarët e Kosovës ishte i ndaluar për tu përdorur. Ndodhte që banorët e fshatrave të një drejtimi të udhtimit të bënin kolonë të gjatë deri me një e më shumë kilometra, dhe kjo kolonë zvoglohej duke u ndarë banorët nëpër fshatrat e tyre. Kur arrinin në shtëpi, ata që kishin marrë bimën e Lerthit, këtë bimë e imtësonin dhe e përzienin me ushqim të kafshëve, të cilin ua jepnin për ta ngrënë në mëngjesin e 6 majit majit, ditës së Shëngjergjit. Mëqe lerthi ishte bima e parë që nuk ishte helmuese e që ishte e gjelbërt në këtë kohë, sepse në Gallap pranvera arrinte më vonë së në mjediset tjera, për shkak të klimës, mendohej se kafshët që të jenë më të shëndosha dhe do të japin qumshtë më kualitativ gjatë sezonit veror.

*Dita e Shën Gjergjit (Shnjergjit)*

Ditën e Shën Gjergjit fillonte me të aguar. Zonja e shtëpisë, zgjohej herët, vlonte ujin për të pastruar antarët e familjës, merrte bimën e hithit e aty këtu edhe të shelgjës, por që kishte dushk të gjelbërt dhe antarët tjerë të familjës i zgjonte duke i spërkatur me ujë të ftoftë përmes gjetheve të hithit e shelgjës. Atëbotë ishte e preferuar që të gjithë antarët e familjës të zgjoheshin ende pa dalë dielli, sepse mendohej se kështu do tu shkonte dita dhe vera mbarë, për të përfituar kohë më të madhe për punë, ndërsa spërkatja me ujë përmes gjetheve të hithit e shelgjës bëhej për të qenë më të freskët dhe më të shëndosh. Ditën e Shën Gjergjit të gjithë antarët e familjës pastroheshin dhe veshnin rrobat më të mira që i kishin. Mëngjesi i ditës së Shëngjergjit, kryesisht ishte me bukë, qumsht të vluar dhe djath. Të gjithë mundoheshin që mëngjesi dhe ushqimi për ditën e Shën Gjergjit të ishte i përgatitur me miell gruri, sepse Gallapi ka konsumuar më shumë bukën e misrit dhe të elbit, sepse gruri ipte rendimente fare të vogla. Dreka e ditës së Shën Gjergjit shtrohej më herët se zakonisht në Tygjec, kurse në fshatrat që ishin më larg se Tygjeci, burrat hanin vetëm mëngjesin dhe niseshin për në Tygjec, ku grumbulloheshin banorët e Gallapit. Dreka e Shën Gjergjit kishte një specialitet, që quhet pite. Pitja përgatitej me petë të holluara e të terura mbi saç, e pastaj të paluara në tepsi. Secila petë lyhej me gjalpë dhe palohej njera mbi tjetrën. Kur mbushej tepsia ajo piqej me saç, e tek familjet më të pasura edhe në stufë (shporet). Llogaritej, se po qe se për Shën Gjergj nuk ke ngranë pite, tërë ushqimi i verës ka me qenë më i dobët, andaj, zonjat e shtëpisë-baçicat, i ruanin gjërat më të mira për ti përgatitur për këtë ditë. Tubimi i meshkujve te Hani i Tygjecit ishte masiv. Të rralla ishin ato fshatra që nga Velegllava e deri në Keçekollë që vinin vetëm me nga 2-3 përfaqësues. Çdo fshat dërgonte sa më tepër meshkuj, të cilët do të garonin për fshatin e tyre. Garat zhvilloheshin në çitjen e gurit në largësi në stile të ndryshme, Gallapimi apo luajtja e kuajve (atllarëve), vallëzimi me surla dhe tupana dhe çitja në shenj. Fëmijët luanin në mes vete me pulla, sumblla e disa më të rritur, nëse kishin, edhe me monedha të metalta. Gjatë kësaj dite, gratë , vajzat dhe fëmijët e vegjël që mbetëshin nëpër shtëpia vizitonin familjet dhe tuboheshin në ndonjë familje dhe bisedonin dhe këndonin. Në shtëpinë ku grumbulloheshin gratë, vendosej një apo më shumë hulaja. Në dega të drunjve e posaçërisht të qershive lidheshin litarë dhe kryesisht vajzat, nuset hulateshin por edhe këndonin këngë të ndryshme. Në një vend tjetër hulateshin fëmijët.

*1. Lojërat e burrave

1.1 Hudhja me guri*

Hudhja me guri është një lojë në të cilën tregohet forca dhe talenti. Guri hidhet me te dy duart përpara, me të dy duart anash, me një dorë të ngritur mbi sup dhe me te dy duart, por që guri kapet me duar, nga prapa dhe hudhet përpara duke u gërmucur në mes të këmbëve. Në Tygjec për hudhjen e gurit në këto teknika caktohej vend i posaçëm dhe vendi prej nga hudhet guri. Caktohej guri, dhe me të njejtin guri provojnë të gjithë garuesit. Garuesit nuk përcaktoheshin me emra, por me emrin e fshatit. Nuk caktohej ndonjë komision i posaçëm, por të gjithë të pranishmit e përcillnin këtë garë. Njëri nga të pranishmit që ishte më së afërmi nga vendi ku binte guri e shenonte vendin me ndonjë shkop. Kush e hudhte gurin më së largu ai ishte fitues. Fituesi nuk fitonte asgjë, por fshati i tij ishte fitues deri në festën e Shëngjergjit të ardhshëm.

*1.2. loja me kuaj*

Ndonëse për ardhje deri në Tygjec nga fshatrat e largëta, siç ishte Velegllava në lindje dhe Keçekolla në perendim duhej kaluar kohë e gjatë, sepse janë larg, në manifestim vihej edhe me kuaj. Kuajt në malësinë e Gallapit përdorëshin për kalërim, do të thot, udhëtim me ta, për bartje të mallrave e rrallë për të tërhequr qerret. Kishte përsona që kuajt i mbanin vetëm për udhëtim, dhe i zbukuronin. Këta kuaj edhe luanim ashtu siç i kishte mësuar pronari, Ata lojërat e tyre i demonstronin një një fushë që vetvetiu krijohej nga vizitorët. Nuk kishte karakter gare, por fare thjesht karakter reklamimi, sepse për një kali që lozte mirë dhe për kalorësin e tij (binxhinë-kështu i thonin) flitej pastaj në tërë Gallapin. Shpesh ka ndodhë që kuajt duke kalëruar të kenë përplasur edhe ndonjë shikues, por nuk mbahet në mend që të jenë kacafytur apo hidhëruar qytetarët.

*1.3. Qitja në shenj*

Të shumtën e rasteve qytetarët në manifestimin e Shën Gjegjit në Tygjec vinin të armatosur. Ata që dëshironin dhe e konsideronin veten se janë shenjtarë të mirë garonin se cili po e vret shenjën. Zakonisht caktohej vendi prej nga startonte çitja dhe vendi ku duhet qëlluar cakun. Ky vend caktohej ashtu, që tërë vija e ecjës së plumbit të jetë e shikueshme, më qëllim që të mos vritet ndonjë kalimtar i rastit. Kur hetohej se ndokush po kalonte nëpër këtë zonë të rrezikuar, atij i bërtitej nga të pranishmit që të lëshon këtë zonë. Kryesisht pozicioni i gjuajtjës merrej në afro 50 metrat e para të rrugës nga Hani që shpie kah lagja Kurtaj ndërsa një gurë i bardhë, si cak vendosej në kodrinën tjetër tek varret e Kosumajve. Edhe kjo garë shikohej nga shumë visitorë dhe që të gjithë e komentonin vendin e prekjës së plumbit në tokë afër shenjës.Armatimi për çitje ishte i përsonave që i posedonin armët ashtu si edhe plumbat, pra askush nuk e kompenzonte askend. As shenjtari më i mirë nuk shpërblehej, por flitej se filani dhe filani e vrau shenjën, kurse të tjerët jo.

*1.4. Vallëzimi*

Në manifestimin e Ditës së Shën Gjergjit vinin edhe mjeshtrit e Lodrës (Tupanit) dhe të Zurlave(surlave). Këta mjeshtër nuk porositeshin nga askush e as që paguheshin, por ata kryesisht këtu vinin për të bërë muzikë (xhymysh) e krijonin edhe autoritetin e tyre për ti ftuar nëpër dasma, për çka edhe paguheshin. Lojatarët më të mirë të fshatrave hidhnin valle. Vallet në Gallap janë valle kolektive, pra valltarët kapen dorë për dore apo për krahu, ashtu si e don vallja. Mëqe në Tygjec vinin shumë mjeshtër të instrumenteve muzikore, vallja hidhej ne dy-tre vende. Prijësit e valleve ndërroheshin sipas radhës që ia fillonin valles, dhe kështu deri sa kryhej rendi i valltarëve. Pra vallëzoheshin aq valle sa kishte lojtar, pra sejcili e udhëhiqte nga një valle. Kryesisht vargu i valltarëve përbëhej nga 12 veta, aq sa edhe janë vallet kryesore që luhen në malësinë e Gallapit. Ndonëse asnjë nga valltarët nuk kishte shenja të identifikimit se nga cili fshat është, por kryesisht identifikohej dhe flitej se akcili valltar ua kaloj të tjerëve.

*1.4 Lojërat e fëmijëve*

Fëmijët për Shën Gjergj kanë luajtur me pulla, me sumblla dhe pak më të rriturit edhe me monedha të metalta.

*Dita e Shën Markut*

Edhe kjo ditë shënohej në Tygjec. Dita e Shën Markut shenohej me 8 maj. Sikur Ditën e Shën Gjergjit, edhe Ditën e Shën Markut në Tygjec vinin qytetarë nga të gjitha fshatrat e Gallapit dhe bëhëshin të gjitha lojërat që zhvilloheshin ditën e Shën Gjergjit. Të vjetrit emrin Shën Mark nuk e shqiptojnë kështu por i thonë: Shmark.

*Manifestimet tjera në Tygjec*

Në Tygjec pos këtyre festive, Te Hani banorët grumbulloheshin edhe Ditën e festës së Bajramit, festë e muslimanëve. Në kremtat e Bajramit, që janë dy brenda një viti, vinin qytetarë, por jo në mënyrë masive si në kremtat e motmotit, sepse ritin fetar të faljës së Namazit të Bajramit banorët e bënin edhe nëpër xhamitë tjera të fshatrave të Gallapit.

Takimet e vendlindjes në TygjecPrej vitit 2002, të dielen e fundit të muajit qershor, banorët e Tygjeci, por edhe të disa fshatrave për rreth tubohen në Tygjec. Me këtë rast këshilli organizativ organizon programe foljore, muzikore dhe promovime të ndryshme. Ky tubim tashmë është bërë tradicional, dhe këtë datë e mbajnë mend edhe fëmijët e banorëve të Tygjecit të shpërndarë nëpër tërë Kosovën, në Maqedoni, Shqipëri, Turqi dhe diasporë. Për këtë datë, tygjecasit, por dhe të fshatrave për rreth dalin në vendlindje për të takuar të njohurit dhe fqinjtë e tyre të dikurshëm dhe për tu njoftuar gjenerata e reja mes vete. Me këtë rast, vizitohen varrezat, pastaj trojet e dikurshme të familjeve të shpërngulura. 

Ukshin Zajmi

----------


## Centaurus

Po kjo eshte e vertet qe ende ekzistojne keta te shenjet tek popullata muslimane e Gallapit, por nuk e di amund te jete ky nje argument qe ata kan qene ortodoks.

----------


## Zëu_s

Siç e kam permendur edhe me heret ne kete forum, une jam nga ky regjion, dhe per neve emrat Shen Gjergji, Shen Mitri dhe Shen Marki jam emra shum te njohur ku shumica nga ne ende i ruajn traditat e vjetra dhe i nderojne keta te shenjt te fese Kristiane edhe pse jemi te gjith mUsliman. Mirpo Gjyshi im i ndjere na thoshte qe te paret tane ishin Katholik e jo Orthodoks, ndoshta ne kete regjion kan qene te perzier Shqiptar Katholik dhe Shqiptar Orthodoks.

----------


## Stefan Samarxhi

ok do ju jap nje argument te vertetuar qe ne kosove ka patur komunitet masiv orthodoks.
1. ju lutem vizitoni kishen e shen mitrit ne peje dhe  do te gjeni ne nje nga afresket  e kishes plakun balsha dhe te te birin gjergjin , princerit e principates se balshajve te shkodres. sic dihet zoterimet e tyre shtriheshin ne kete zone dhe per kete aresye ata gjenden ne afresket e kishes.ata jane shqiptare
2. ju lutem shihni foto te keshillit te kishes se manastirit te decanit rreth vitit1924 dhe do te dalloni shume qeleshe te bardha. madje ne ato foto qe kam pare une ka patur me shume shqiptar sesa jo shqiptar.

----------


## Alienated

> Po kjo eshte e vertet qe ende ekzistojne keta te shenjet tek popullata muslimane e Gallapit, por nuk e di amund te jete ky nje argument qe ata kan qene ortodoks.


Shen Gjergji festohet akoma ke ca shqiptare te Maqedonise (te kemi parasysh se ketu ne Maqedoni s'ka shqiptare te besimit ortodoks). Me shume njihet si feste e Romeve (e cila besohet te kete zanafillen qe ne kohen Pagane - kur festohej dita e ardhjes se veres).

Shen Mitri permendet si date - dhe gjyshja ime ben nje far ushqimi qe quhet "bungur" (ose dic e tille) ne ate date. Edhe kjo me shume si ceshtje e tradites.

Keto dy festa jo se te japin ndonjefar garancie per ekzistencen e ortodoksizmit ne mesin e shqiptareve te Kosoves ose te Maqedonise?!

----------


## Seminarist

Eshte e vertete qe festime te tilla nuk mund te vertetojne aspak qe ato jane tradita te lashta orthodhokse, madje artikulli as qe permend ndokund termin orthodhoks.

Te thuash qe shqiptaret e Kosoves kane qene ortodoks, per shkak se Balshajt na rezultojne te kene qene te tille, nuk eshte serioze, per nga cdo pikepamje historike. E verteta eshte se kufiri ndares latin-grek, para ndarjes Teodosiane, respektivisht katolik-ortodoks por pa ekzistuar ende kjo ndasi fetare, dikur kalonte nga Mali i Zi, ose Lezha e shkonte drejt Shkupit. Keshtu qe Kosova Kosova gjeografikisht i ka takuar kufirit linguistik latin e me vone ndikimit kishtar po latin nen Eparkine Latine fillimisht te Sirmingdumit e me pas te Selanikut. Shembull kemi Shen Nikete Dardanin, qe ishte latin. Ortodoksine bizantine ajo e ka pare vetem ne dyndjen e popujve bizantino-satelit, pra sllaveve.

----------


## murik

Kjo teme duhet te ishte tek forumi i historise,nuk ka lidhje fare me forumin ortodoks.Por meqe eshte Zeusi i forumit qe e ka hapur temen,atehere kuptohet qe si i plotfuqishem mund te beje c'te doje,ne fund te fundit forumi i tij eshte.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kjo teme duhet te ishte tek forumi i historise,nuk ka lidhje fare me forumin ortodoks.Por meqe eshte Zeusi i forumit qe e ka hapur temen,atehere kuptohet qe si i plotfuqishem mund te beje c'te doje,ne fund te fundit forumi i tij eshte.



Pse Murik, tu prish nuri ty pse po flitet per kauret e Kosoves?! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qorrbiba

Une personalisht njoh dy familje shqiptare nga Peja qe kane ardhur ne Tirane ne vitet '30. Ata jane ortodokse puro shqiptare. Serbi mund te kete uzurpuar kishat shqiptare ortodokse, po s'mund te mohoje historine. Ne Kosove para pushtimit osman po edhe gjate tij ka pasur edhe katolike edhe ortodokse.

Tani ortodokset shqiptare te Kosoves jane shume te pakte. Shume prej tyre jane sllavizuar, shume kane ikur dhe shumica jane islamizuar. Po tema eshte e mire, pasi tregon qe kishat ortodokse te Kosoves nuk jane serbe po SHQIPTARE.

Seminarist, mireseuktheve ne forum.

----------


## BuB@

Kishat Ortodokse te kosoves na qenkan Shqiptare ?  :uahaha: 

veq pak, veq pak... kush na e paska fen e njejt me Millosheviqin, Karagjigjin e Arkanin ketu ? ... mosni mor se nuk eshte rubrik e humorit këtu.

* *

Un veq kalova ksajde dhe mu kujtua nje pytje,.. 

A ka pasur luftë para ardhjes së Islamit mes Shqiptarve-Katolik dhe Shqiptarve-Ortodoks ?... Si u qkeputet kshtu ? Kush ju ndau ? Greku ? Serbi ? apo Italia (Vatikani) ?

*Bub@*

----------


## qorrbiba

> Kishat Ortodokse te kosoves na qenkan Shqiptare ? 
> 
> veq pak, veq pak... kush na e paska fen e njejt me Millosheviqin, Karagjigjin e Arkanin ketu ? ... mosni mor se nuk eshte rubrik e humorit këtu.
> *Bub@*


Ja te jap nje foto te manastirit te Decanit para nje ku dallohen qarte veshjet kombetare shqiptare. 

Fotoja eshte marre nga www.vetevendosje.org

Ne ate website shko te "Planet e Serbise per Kosoven" dhe pastaj te "Zonat e Vecanta ne funksion te rikolonizimit te Kosoves dhe serbizimit te kultures e historise sone".

Do shohesh:
1. Foton e Manastirit te Decanit para nje shekulli.
2. Foton e Keshillit kishtar te Manastirit te Decanit ne vitin 1895 ku shihet qe rreth priftit ortodoks jane te gjithe me plisa (shqiptare).
3. Afreskun e Patrikanes se Pejes ku duken prape plisa.
4. Afreskun e kishes se apostujve ku perseri duken plisat.

Mos ua jepni Serbise kishat se ato jane shqiptare. Po shisni historine.

----------


## murik

> Pse Murik, tu prish nuri ty pse po flitet per kauret e Kosoves?!


Jo mer vlla se kam aty fare,por po ta kisha hapur une ose ti kete teme do ta kishin fshire nga faqja e dheut pa shpjegime fare,ose do te te kthenin nje pergjigje cinike e tipit "lexo me pare rregulloren e forumit".
Shkrimi i mesiperm eshte me shume nje permbledhje e historise dhe zakoneve te nje treve te caktuar.Une nuk shoh se ku eshte lidhja me forumin ortodoks.
Me sa duket misioneret e Janulles nuk mjaftohen me fushaten per ortodoksimin e Shqiperise por kerkojne ndonje te plasaritur edhe ne Kosove per te hutur daltat e tyre.Pse jo do thuash ti: oreksi vjen duke ngrene. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Jo mer vlla se kam aty fare,por po ta kisha hapur une ose ti kete teme do ta kishin fshire nga faqja e dheut pa shpjegime fare,ose do te te kthenin nje pergjigje cinike e tipit "lexo me pare rregulloren e forumit".
> Shkrimi i mesiperm eshte me shume nje permbledhje e historise dhe zakoneve te nje treve te caktuar.Une nuk shoh se ku eshte lidhja me forumin ortodoks.
> Me sa duket misioneret e Janulles nuk mjaftohen me fushaten per ortodoksimin e Shqiperise por kerkojne ndonje te plasaritur edhe ne Kosove per te hutur daltat e tyre.Pse jo do thuash ti: oreksi vjen duke ngrene.



Lere janullatosin apo forumin, por kini mendjen ju aty ne kosove qe te mos shkaterroni kishat e vjetra, si u dogjen me qindra e qindra para disa vitesh. Kjo sepse ne rradhe te pare jane shtepia e te madhit Zot (qe eshte nje i vetem) dhe me siguri shume prej tyre edhe te ndertuara nga vet Arberit ose shqiptaret e vjeter.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Jo vetem ne Gollak por thuaja ne tere Kosoven festohet festa e shen gjergjit,qe ne rrethin e Mitrovices,Vushtrrise,Prishtines e mbase edhe disa rretheve tjera njihet me emrin Shingjergj.
Nga te vjetrit kam degjuar se festohet per ndere te Gjergj Kastriotit.
Ndersa sa i perket Shen Mitrit,qe ne rrethet e sipermendura quhet shmitri eshte vetem nje periudhe e caktuar kalendarike por jo edhe nje feste siq eshte ajo e shen gjergjit.

----------


## malo666

serbet e kosoves dhe shqiptaret kishin shume ngjashmeri kulturore qe perfishnte dhe veshjen tradicionale. bile kur serbet e pushtuan rajonin kishte shume akademik qe thonin se ishin me shume shqiptar sesa serb (nga mentaliteti, kultura, etc), as vetem e tyre nuk e quanin serb por kosovski.

po edhe sikur te kishte shqiptar rreth atij priftit kjo nuk do te thote se ka pasur shqiptar ortodoks ne kosov, sepse mundet te ishin vojvoda, njerez te paguar nga patrikana serbe per mirmbajtjen e kishave, bile kete titull me sa di une e trashegonin me fise te tera. me shume info per kete do gjeni tek libri i edith durhamit mbi serbine. 

gjithashtu ka pasur shume vlleh ortodoks ne kosove qe kishin emigruar mbas shkaterrimit te voskopojes, dhe rrezik keto flisnin dhe shqipen dhe gjuhen e tyre, po me sa di une nuk ka asnje qe e flet me (jane pothuajse te sllavizuar).

----------


## qorrbiba

Malo une te them ujku, ti thua "ku jane gjurmet". Pallavra mund te thuash sa te duash. Une njoh personalisht shqiptare nga Peja qe jane ortodokse. Bile edhe ne mal te Zi ka shqiptare ortodokse, ne Tuz.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Lumi Drin me te dy deget (Drin i Bardhe dhe Drin i Zi) ka qene si nje kufi ndermjet te krishtereve katolike dhe atyre ortodokse shqiptare.
Popullsia ne te djathte te rrjedhes se Drinit te Zi dhe ne te majte te rrjedhes se Drinit te Bardhe ka qene ne shumice e besimit ortodoks.
Ortodoksizmi i shqiptareve ne kete zone eshte shume i vjeter dhe lidhet me fillesat e perhapjes se krishterimit ne Europe.
Ato jane dhe zonat ku islamizmi hodhi rrenje, per shkak te politikes asimiluese dhe barbare te pushtuesit serb Stefan Dushan,i cili enderronte te ishte perandori i Bizantit, enderr qe ju keput kur i mbeten eshtrat maleve te Ersekes dhe Kolonjes.
Shqiptaret dhe greket jane perhapesit e besimit ortodoks ne Ballkan dhe me gjere tek popujt pagane sllave.
Ndersa zona ne anen tjeter te Drinit, ka qene dhe ka mbetur me shumice katolike.
Fati i keq historik i ndarjes se krishterimit, shkaktoi edhe nje fat tjeter me te keq, ate te gjendjes se shqiptareve ne mesin e kufirit ndares, kufi qe shkaktoi aq shume trauma e plage njerezore e kulturore!

----------


## qorrbiba

> Shqiptaret dhe greket jane perhapesit e besimit ortodoks ne Ballkan dhe me gjere tek popujt pagane sllave.


Pikerisht ketu eshte fatkeqesia. Shqiptaret mbyllin veshet dhe ulerasin qe te mos degjojne te verteten:

1. Shqiptaret pagezojne sllavet. 
2. Sllavet sulmojne shqiptaret.
3. Shqiptaret behen myslymane.
4. Serbet u thone shqiptareve "Ju jeni turq dhe keto jane kishat tona".
5. Shqiptaret thone "po keni plotesisht te drejte: ne kemi ardhur nga pluhuri i Anadollit, s'kemi pune fare me kishat qe i keni ndertuar ju, bile s'kemi pasur fare te pare ketu, as e dime nga kemi ardhur".

----------


## malo666

> Malo une te them ujku, ti thua "ku jane gjurmet". Pallavra mund te thuash sa te duash. Une njoh personalisht shqiptare nga Peja qe jane ortodokse. Bile edhe ne mal te Zi ka shqiptare ortodokse, ne Tuz.


Ti me verte je rob i cuditshem. historia nuk shkruhet me un njof kete apo ate. Ne kosove te vetmit shqiptar kristjane kane qene katoliket, ortodoksia erdhi me pushtimin serb ne vitet 1200. mua nuk me intereson se njef ti nje familje nga peja qe eshte ortodokse, njof dhe une ca qe jane budist. kulture ortodokse mundet te kete ne kosove, por eshte idiotsia me e madhe ta quash te lashte, sepse thjesht nuk eshte.

une vete sa here kam takuar kosovar, nuk me ka thene asnjenjeri qe ka ortodokse shqiptare ne kosove apo ne mal te zi. me sa di une tuzi eshte katolik.

----------


## BuB@

> Ja te jap nje foto te manastirit te Decanit para nje ku dallohen qarte veshjet kombetare shqiptare. 
> 
> Fotoja eshte marre nga www.vetevendosje.org
> 
> Ne ate website shko te "Planet e Serbise per Kosoven" dhe pastaj te "Zonat e Vecanta ne funksion te rikolonizimit te Kosoves dhe serbizimit te kultures e historise sone".
> 
> Do shohesh:
> 1. Foton e Manastirit te Decanit para nje shekulli.
> 2. Foton e Keshillit kishtar te Manastirit te Decanit ne vitin 1895 ku shihet qe rreth priftit ortodoks jane te gjithe me plisa (shqiptare).
> ...


Edhe pse e përkrahi levizjen VetVendosje nuk befasohem qe autori i kesaj levizje Albini eshte i krishter, ndoshta edhe per ket mundohet te kaloj ndonje mesazhe.

Për fat të keq nuk më kujtohet se ku e pata lexuar që Shqiptarët ishin deri von Rojtar te monastireve ortodokse serbe. Tash spe i sheh me plisa te bardh nuk eshte edhe befasi. 

Eshte leht ti demtenojsh keto foto, si pershembull te kerkosh foto nga ana e serbeve që ndoshta posedojn edhe me te vjetra se keto.

Kishat nuk ja japin Serbis, se kjo don te thot qe ja dham edhe kosovën, por do t'ja japin besimtarve ortodoks, konkludim ---> Serbve !

Edhe smu pergjigjet ne Pytjen time !!!!!!!!  :me dylbi:

----------

